
ESA moves ahead on low-cost reusable rocket engine - headalgorithm
https://www.esa.int/Enabling_Support/Space_Transportation/ESA_moves_ahead_on_low-cost_reusable_rocket_engine
======
thePunisher
Looks very familiar! In fact, it's the European copy of the Falcon 9 starting
to take shape. They've already implied they will copy Falcon-9 verbatim as
much as possible.

Ariane 6 is simply a stopgap measure until they can get the Falcon-9-rip-off
flying.

